# Sticky  NEW WatchUSeek BLOG!!



## J.D.

Hey everyone, check out the NEW Blog at www.watchuseek.com/blog/index.htm (also to be found when clicking the "News" link from the menu on top of the homepage and most of the forums.

The Blog will replace the former "news" page which still can be found at www.watchuseek.com/site/news.htm

Both Robert-Jan Broer en Ariel Adams will post one or two _exclusive _articles for the Blog each month!

You can also drop Ernie Romers (owner of WatchUSeek) an e-mail at [email protected] if you have any suggestions for the blog.


----------



## slb

Nice!
Thanks for the heads-up.
Generally, I don't like blogs, but this might be the trick for watches!


----------

